# CATEDRAL DE CUSCO, FOTOS INEDITAS! (Interiores, exteriores y detalles historicos)



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

*Catedral del Cusco:*​En la antigua plaza de la ciudad prehispánica del Qosqo, en el sector del denominado Sunturwasi se erige el primer templo Católico que fuera luego la primitiva Catedral de la ciudad Hispánica del Cusco rango que lo ostenta a partir del 13 de enero de 1536, por Bula del Papa Paulo III. Es en el año de 1537 que se crea el Obispado del Cusco, uno de los primeros de América del Sur, siendo su primer obispo Fray Vicente de Valverde, dando cumplimiento a la Bula de Paulo III, el 5 de septiembre de 1538, siendo consagrada a la Virgen de la Asunción, la primitiva construcción prehispánica, sufrió una serie de modificaciones que fueron sumamente importantes para la historia catedralicia, así el 09 de agosto de 1539 por autos dictados por Francisco Pizarro la catedral debía de levantarse en la kancha de Qasana en la plaza mayor, más en 1541 el obispo y miembros del clero rechazan la propuesta, luego el segundo Obispo del Cusco Don Fray Juan de Solano, manda realizar una serie de mejoras en la antigua estructura, como también la sillería del coro y varias pinturas.

En 1546 el Cabildo de la ciudad señala como lugar para la construcción de la catedral el Tianguez, elemento desestimado por el Cabildo Diocesano, en 1549,el Obispo Fray Juan de Solano pide al Cabildo ciudadano que se reconceda para la construcción de la catedral los terrenos del que fue solar de Hernando Pizarro, sector del Amaru Kanha, hoy en día La Compañía de Jesús, pedido que no fue atendido.

En 1552 el Cabildo Eclesiástico decide que la catedral permanezca en el lugar donde se encontraba además comprar los terrenos de Don Antonio de Mesa, hecho que fue confirmado por los cabildantes diocesanos el 29 de noviembre del mismo año, en 1556 ambos cabildos (Diocesano y Ciudadano) reunidos acuerdan que por el rango e importancia de esta ciudad se debía erigir una nueva catedral , siendo así que el 11 de mayo de dicho año se realiza la colocación de la primera piedra y se acuerda además catedral de esta ciudad.
Fueron muchos los arquitectos que trabajaron en la edificación de este monumento, se menciona a Francisco de Becerra, más este trazos planos pero no trabajo efectivamente en la construcción, el 13 de enero de 1601 en Virrey Don Luís de Velasco expide una Provisión en la cual se pone en concurso la traza y maestranza de la obra la que es ganada por el arquitecto Bartolomé Carrión, en 1603 el virrey expide provisión para que este arquitecto dirija la obra de acuerdo a los planos presentados por este; los planos anteriores fueron modificados integralmente, asimismo Es necesario aclarar: que esta construcción no tiene tres naves, sino cinco, siendo dos de capillas, dos procesionales y una central, así también 28 pilares y 56 arcos forneros, once capillas, un parvis, un deambulatorio, tres puertas de pie de nave y un gran atrio, además tiene siete retablos, una sala de capitulo y una sacristía, la planta no es de cruz latina sino rectangular basilical antigua con transeptos de crucería con los templos de La sagrada familia y del Triunfo. También es necesario señalar que la plata que se ve en esté monumento es plata de las minas cusqueñas y no de Potosí, el cedro proviene del valle del Cusco y del valle de la Convención región de amaybamba, finalmente el mal llamado primitivo "Altar Mayor" es tan sólo el retablo absidal dedicado a San Pedro Apóstol o Retablo del Deambulatorio.

Las fotos del thread se dividiran en 3 posts:
- Exteriores.
- Altar del Perdon y coro.
- Pasillos, capillas y altar mayor.

Disclaimer: Estas fotos NO las tome yo, estos escritos NO los hice yo, fue que me tome un tiempo de investigar esta maravillosa catedral y buscar durante horas, fotos, información. Encontre una pagina que me ayudo mucho:
http://www.cuscovirreinal.com - mucha de la info es de ahi, aqui esta todito recompilado y con fotos que son dificiles de conseguir, aqui para que las disfruten.
Planeo hacer un thread asi de la catedral de Lima tambien.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

*Exteriores.*













































(por favor no postear hasta que el thread este completo)


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

*Retablo de la Virgen del Perdon y Coro*

Retablo de la Virgen del Perdon o la antigua.
Retablo de madera de cedro, dorado a la hoja de oro de 22 quilates, de estilo barroco. Llamado también de la Virgen del Perdón o La Antigua. Donación realizada por el Obispo Don Manuel de Mollinedo y Angulo, este retablo cierra el acceso directo a la catedral, en las partes laterales se aprecian dos cuadros de gran formato, obras ejecutadas por el maestro Francisco Gonzáles Gamarra en la primera mitad del siglo XX, uno representa a la toma de velos de una novicia de la orden Carmelita y el otro un capitulo de franciscanos.




























Coro
Tallado en madera de cedro, es una auténtica obra de estilo barroco que en su interior presenta 42 imágenes de santos talladas. Se cree que es obra del sacerdote Diego Arias.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

*Naves, Capillas y Altar Mayor.*

Naves y Capillas (mi post nº 500 ).

La catedral del Cusco cuenta con 11 hermosas capillas:

Capilla de la Linda: Retablo de estilo Barroco, en madera de cedro y dorado a la hoja de oro de 22 quilates, en el camarín central La Virgen de la Asunción, pinturas que muestran pasajes de la Vida de la Virgen y el Niño, en los muros laterales una serie de pinturas sobre la vida de la Virgen Niña, posee un bello frontal de plata repujada, la verja o verja de madera dorada a la hoja de oro.

Capilla de San José: Retablo de estilo Barroco, en madera de cedro y dorado a la hoja de oro de 22 quilates, en el camarín central la imagen de san José, existen en el retablos una gran cantidad de pinturas, sobresale en la parte media y superior una bella pintura de la Virgen de la Asunción obra pintada por el maestro Bitti. Verja en cedro dorada a la hoja de oro. Posee un bello frontal de plata repujada.

Capilla de Patrón Santiago: Retablo de madera de cedro, dorado a la hoja de oro de 22 quilates, de estilo barroco. A Patrón Santiago se le conoce como Santiago mata Moros, más en los andes es denominado santiago mata Indios, cuya representación se la aprecia en la puerta del camarín central se ve una pintura en tabla con este tema, otro elemento importante es la pintura de gran formato que muestra a la ciudad del Cusco en 1650, es importante por que nos da una idea clara sobre el urbanismo del Cusco de esa época, fue pintado en recuerdo del terremoto del 31 de marzo de ese año. Verja en cedro dorada a la hoja de oro.

Capilla de la Virgen del Carmen:Retablo de madera de cedro, dorado a la hoja de oro de 22 quilates, de estilo barroco. En el Camarín central se aprecia la imagen de la Virgen del Carmen, existe una serie de pinturas donde destaca en la parte superior una piedad. En los muros laterales dos pinturas de gran formato, obras ejecutadas por el maestro Francisco Gonzáles Gamarra en la primera mitad del siglo XX, que representan al Concilio Eucarístico que se realizo en el Cusco y cuando la catedral se elevo al rango de Basílica Menor. Verja en cedro dorada a la hoja de oro.

Capilla de la Virgen de los Remedios: El retablo es ecléctico, con policromía azul índigo, dorados a la hoja de oro, espejos, un bello frontal de plata repujada así también la predela o banco, existen varias pinturas, sobresale la pintura de la parte central que representa a la Virgen de los Remedios o Virgen de los Desamparados, la cual posee una bella corona de plata incrustada o anexada al soporte de tela, en las partes laterales dos cuadros de gran formato así como en las partes laterales de la verja se ven pinturas de pequeño formato que representan escenas de milagros de la virgen de los Remedios que en realidad es la Virgen de los Desamparados, cierra la capilla una verja en madera de cedro dorada a la hoja de oro.

Capilla de Santa Rosa de Lima: Retablo en madera de cedro, dorado al oro de 22 quilates que posee elementos de características barrocas, elementos platerescos y reminiscencias góticas, posee varios cuadros e imágenes, siendo las más resaltantes la imagen de Santa Rosa de Lima y en el camarín central la imagen de Santa Catalina, en los muros apreciamos varias pinturas de formato mediano, cierra la capilla una una verja en madera de cedro dorada a la hoja de oro.

Capilla del Señor de la Justicia: Retablo de estilo plateresco pero donde se aprecian elementos barrocos, labrado en madera de cedro dorado a la hoja de oro de 22 quilates, conocido también como Señor de la Vara o del Gran Poder, retablo donde se exponen varias esculturas y pinturas, en los muros se aprecian varias pinturas, siendo que en el camarín central la imagen del Señor de la Justicia, la capilla posee una verja en madera de cedro dorada a la hoja de oro que cierra esta.

Capilla del Señor de los Temblores: El retablo de estilo ecléctico, labrado de madera de cedro y con yesería dorado a la hoja de oro, posee además una serie de aplicaciones en plata, siendo el frontal un bello ejemplo de la plata repujada, esta capilla esta advocada al Patrón Jurado del Cusco, el Cristo Negro, que adquiere esta coloración por el hollín del humo de las velas y circones que los fieles le encendían antiguamente, el cual se fue depositando paulatinamente sobre el cuerpo, imagen que cataliza y congrega a dos mundos y dos sociedades, en el camarín central se aprecia la imagen acompañada de las imágenes de La Virgen de la Dolorosa y san Juan, en los muros laterales de pinturas de gran formato una representa a la matanza de los santos Inocentes y la otra la Erección de la Cruz o la Aserción de la Cruz, cierra la capilla una verja en madera de cedro dorada a la hoja de oro y un comulgatorio.

Capilla del Señor de la Asención: El retablo esta recompuesto de estilo barroco, en madera de cedro dorado a la hoja de oro de 22 quilates, este retablo en la segunda mitad del siglo XX sufrió un grave deterioro a causa de un incendio, en el camarín central se encuentra la imagen del Señor de la Asención, el retablo posee además una serie de pinturas de caballete de formato pequeño que narran el milagro que le hace La Virgen a un Rey. En origen este retablo estuvo advocado a Las Animas Benditas del purgatorio, también en esta capilla en la década del 40 al 50 del siglo XX se encontraba la imagen del Señor de Unu Punku. En la capilla en la parte lateral se aprecia un pequeño retablo no dorado de estilo barroco que corresponde al Niño Jesús o llamado El Doctorcito. Cierra la capilla una verja de madera de cedro dorada a la hoja de oro.

Capilla de la Virgen de Chokonchaka: Retablo del barroco cusqueño o llamado barroco andino, realizado en madera de cedro dorado a la hoja de oro de 22 quilates, la advocación se debe al lugar de donde fuera traída la Imagen de la Virgen que fue la hacienda de Cokonchaka del sector de Puno, siendo en realidad la Virgen de la Asunción, este retablote una extraordinaria labor de talle nos muestra un refulgente barroco cusqueño. En el camarín central se halla la imagen de la Virgen, además se aprecian varias imágenes y pinturas, en la parte baja un bello frontal de plata repujada, en los muros laterales se ven pinturas. Cierra la capilla una verja en madera de cedro dorada a la hoja de oro de 22 quilates.

Capilla de la Platería: En esta capilla se aprecia una rica y variada colección de objetos de plata como son andas, frontales de retablos, lámparas, blandones (a manera de grandes candelabros), una Caseroleta, mesas esquinera y finalmente el templete de la Carroza de Plata de la catedral, donada por el Obispo Fray Bernardo de Serrada en 1736, delante del templete se ve un pelicano que se habré el pecho. Es necesario recalcar que la plata pertenece a las minas de este metal de la región cusqueña y no es de Potosí como vulgarmente se señala.

CulturalSpot: Todos los pasillos y naves de la catedral del Cusco, estan decorados con cuadros de la escuela cusqueña, y muestran razgos propios del Peru, noten por ejemplo, una ultima cena con elementos andinos como el Cuy.

- Imagenes :































































































































Retablo o Altar Mayor: El retablo original de estilo plateresco, que fue obra del maestro Martín de Torres en 1636, del cual sólo quedan los ambones laterales, fue sustituido por el que actualmente se aprecia, de estilo neoclásico, donado por el Obispo del Cusco Bartolomé de las Heras, finalizado en 1803, este extraordinario retablo de grandes proporciones, cuya armazón esta realizada en madera se halla recubierto de una lamina de plata, que tiene un peso de 1,250 kilos, plata que fue traída de las minas de Llusq'a del distrito de santo Tomas de la provincia de Chumvibilcas, plata de la mina perteneciente al sacerote Boza, y con plata de los exvotos del Señor de los Temblores, también correspondiente a minas de la región del cusco, no existiendo plata de las minas de Potosí (Alto-Perú), retablo único en su genero y en su magnificencia, la obra fue realizada por un platero cusqueño, retablo advocado a la Virgen de la Asunción.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Ahora que el thread está completo sí se puede opinar :colgate:

PRECIOSO! Uno de los mejores threads que he visto en estos últimos días! Con una explicación bien detallada de cada capilla, de la catedral en sí sleepy: que dudo que haya sido con tus propias palabras :happy Está de lo mejor! Una vez más te luciste, Imanol!

:bow: Palmas para ti!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^ Lee el disclaimer!!!!

PD: Este thread lo tenia listo hace 2 dias, pero debido a que estuve ocupado con la campaña de Sebvill no lo pude subir... asi tambien el de la catedral de Lima (el nuevo)..... asi que voten por sebvill los que aun no han votado , ya que si votan por el, tendran MAS Y MEJORES THREADS! XDDDDDDDDD (propaganda barata).


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

:sleepy: Todo porque vas a ser primer ministro...


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

XD


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Acabo de pasar de mi camara tambien las fotos de Santo Domingo y San Francisco... yo digo nomas...


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Disclaimer: Estas fotos NO las tome yo, estos escritos NO los hice yo, fue que me tome un tiempo de investigar esta maravillosa catedral y buscar durante horas, fotos, información.


Ya decía yo... :colgate:



Imanolsoliman said:


> Planeo hacer un thread asi de la catedral de Lima tambien.


Ojalá y lo termines pronto! Ayer estaba revisando tu thread de la catedral de Lima y tenía pensado revivirlo pero me eché para atrás... No me arrepiento pues ya no va a hacer falta 

:happy:


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

No, revivelo, es que estoy por comprarme el libro de la catedral de Lima, pero cuesta 40 cocos, ese thread de la cathedral va a tardar un pokillo, pero no mucho, mientras deleitense con el primero que para mi ta bastante bueno.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

La Catedral Cuzqueña ha sido restaurada, exquisitamente con la ayuda de España, y claro Telefonica del Perú, que iglesia tán preciosa con su arquitectura mestiza Perúana, ojala tengamos diez millones de turistas en los próximos diez años, bienvenidos sean, q vengan y generen muchos empleos para miles de Perúanos. Es lo que necesitamos. Nos lo merecemos y tenemos muchisimo que ofrecer, siempre he pensado que deberiamos estar entre los diez destinos más importantes del mundo, es que yo creo q si se puede y lo lograremos simplemente poniendo el empeño y las ganas. Dile NO a la corrupción que es endemica en nuestro pais, hay q ser honestos y saldremos adelante. Y el Aereopuerto Internacional de Chincheros, Cuzco, cuando?, todos quieren ir directamente al Cuzco, q creen?? parar en Lima, p q?, simplemente no es algo muy apetecible para la mayoria de viajeros del mundo. Que no quieren llegar a un lugar donde los cojen como ganado al matadero.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que belleza!!! a mi gusto, la mejor conservada y hermosa del pais, aunque ahi nomas junto con la de Lima, ambas muy similares en su interior........... Cuanta rica historia !


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Gracias por los comments.
Pronto voy a poner mas fotos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Maravilloso, my bonito thread.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Excelente thread...
Son tus fotos? como hiciste para tomarlas a mi no me dejaron tomar ninguna foto del interior


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Disclaimer: Estas fotos NO las tome yo, estos escritos NO los hice yo, fue que me tome un tiempo de investigar esta maravillosa catedral y buscar durante horas, fotos, información.


:colgate:


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Ah bueh todo aclarado


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Que hermosa es la catedral del cusco por adentro.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Todo siempre esta en el disclaimer! siempre leanlo en mis threads!


----------



## Lavoe81 (Jul 29, 2006)

edited


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^ Si, el organo a quedado muy bonito.
Gracias a todos por sus comentarios


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Bueno... la verdad es que no pense quejarme pero... hay mucho mas posts en mi thread de la campaña de Sebvill que en este T_______T


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

buen thread imanol!! gracias x tomarte el tiempo de buscar información y las fotos tb ... la Catedral de Cusco es muy bonita, cuando la visité me gustó mucho, es una belleza!!


----------



## noiredream (Aug 7, 2006)

Imanol muy bonitas fotos y buena información, me encantaron, me has dado más ganas de conocer Cuzco. jijiji :colgate: =D


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

noiredream... Esa firma que tienes es el slogan de PromPerú, verdad?


----------



## noiredream (Aug 7, 2006)

Si, es la propaganda en ingles


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

que belleza, muy buen thread!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Una corrección mi estimado Imanol, en la primera tira de imagenes que pusiste, es decir en las que muestras el exterior de la Catedral, la segunda foto en la que sale una torre con su campanario pertenece a la Iglesia de la Compañía de jesús y no a la Catedral, recén me doy cuenta.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^ Si, tenes razon bajopontino XD.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Econtre esta foto:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No se ve.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Que bella que es la Catedral de Cuzco y dentro de ella se siente una fuerza especial.. es impresionante


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

qué, pero qué belleza tu thread Imanol  verdaderamente !!!EXCELENTE!!!


----------



## littleeyes (Feb 13, 2006)

^^

Verdad que si!!!!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Y yo digo... resucita!

:colgate:

Espero no tenga nada de malo resucitar un thread que no tuvo nada de malo


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Manuel resucita todo lo q kieras .... m refiero a los threads jajaj .... puxa sta R-contra Bakan ste thread ... todo todo ... la xplikacion ..... 5 strellas!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alfrd (Sep 7, 2007)

la mejor catedral del peru ami punto de vista:bow:


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

genail thread gracias por resucitarlo... no lo habia visto


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Yo tampoco lo habìa visto, està bueno y completo.--*


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

Cathedral de Cusco.


----------



## MisteryWorld (Nov 13, 2008)

que hermoso es tod un museo la catedral del Cusco


----------

